# Internet auf 2 PC`s einrichten?



## Bu11et (8. November 2009)

Hallo Comunity!

Wie man unschwer am Titel erkennt hab ich da ein Problem mit dem einrichten von Internetzugang für den 2en PC (für meinen Dad). 
Da ich mir ein neues System gegönnt hab, hab ich die alte Möhre (wobei so alt nun auch wieder nicht) meinen Dad überlassen. Hab ihm grad Win 7 Home Premium 32 Bit instaliert. Da ich die Lizenz im Internet aktivieren muss, versteht sich von selbst, weshalb ich den Internetzugang so schnell wie möglich machen will. 
Verwende alle Teile, die wir damals von Arcor/Vodafone bekommen haben (Modem und ein etwas größeres Teil, glaub Splitter nennt sich das ding.) Zugang müsste machbar sein, da wir in der früheren Wohnung uns das Internet auch geteilt haben unzwar mit der selben Internethardware. Damals hat das ein Kumpel von mir eingerichtet, der in diesem Fall nicht mehr zu verfügung steht. 
Könnt ihr mir erklären, was ich mach/einstellen muss? Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## midnight (8. November 2009)

Was hast du denn da an Hardware stehen? Router, Modem, Splitter? Gibt es denn schon eine Internetverbindung oder musst du etwas komplett neues einrichten?

so far


----------



## Bu11et (8. November 2009)

Die Hardware hab ich ja oben in Klammern bereits erwähnt. Also wie ein Modem aussieht weiß ich. Aber beim zweiten Teil bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich schätze ist ein Splitter.
Hier paar Bilder, vllt hilfts:


----------



## underloost (8. November 2009)

so funktionierts (zumindest theoretisch )

TAE-Dose >> Splitter >> Modem >> PC 1 mit LAN Kabel ; PC 2 mit LAN-Kabel ; Telefon (wie auf Bild 1 zu sehen ... außer es handelt sich um ISDN, dann musste das Kabel von deinem Telefon an der unteren Kante des Modems reinstecken, wo auch der Splitter, Strom und die beiden LAN Kabel reinkommen)

oder schau dir ne bebilderte Anleitung bei auf der Arcor/Vodafone Page an


----------



## Bu11et (8. November 2009)

Muss der LAN-Kabel vom 2en PC in den Splitter 8wie ich grad hab) oder in den Modem? Fals in den Modem, dann hab ich warscheinlich ein großes Problem, da keine Anschlüsse mehr frei sind. 
Bei Arcor hab ich nichts gefunden, was mit dem Thema Instalation zutun hat.Und auch bei Google nicht fündig geworden .


----------



## midnight (8. November 2009)

Also wies aussieht habt ihr bisher nur ein Modem. Wenn du mehrere Computer gleichzeitig im Internet haben möchtest, dann brauchst du einen Router. Die gibts schon für 30€ oder so. Außerdem entfällt das ewige einwählen (=

so far


----------



## Bu11et (8. November 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Also wies aussieht habt ihr bisher nur ein Modem. Wenn du mehrere Computer gleichzeitig im Internet haben möchtest, dann brauchst du einen Router. Die gibts schon für 30€ oder so. Außerdem entfällt das ewige einwählen (=
> 
> so far



Heißt das, dass das Teil auf den ersten zwei pics nichts bringt?
Muss ich evtl. am meinen oder am PC von meinen Dad noch was einstellen?


----------



## midnight (8. November 2009)

Das erste Ding ist ein kombinierter Splitter/NTBA. Das Ding sortiert aus dem Frequenzspektrum der Leitung das DSL raus und stellt es am entsprechenden Port zur Verfügung (passive Frequenzweiche). Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Das Ding hilft dir bei deinem Problem so erstmal nicht weiter. Du benötigst auf jeden Fall einen Router, wenn zwei Rechner gleichzeitig online gehen sollen. Sicherer ist es übrigens auch noch.

Wenn du dann einen Router hast, musst du da nurnoch einmal die Logindaten angeben, das wars. Alle PCs anschließen und IPs beziehen, fertig (=

so far


----------



## Bu11et (8. November 2009)

Muss ich mir wohl einen Zulegen...


----------



## Bu11et (11. November 2009)

Könnt ihr mir einen router empfehlen? War heute bei Mediamarkt aber da ist die Auswahl überaschend klein und teuer gewessen. Gibt es gute Modele, evtl. bestimmter hersteller? Und haben die Einschränkungen bei der Bandbreite wenn ich in der Zukunft 20000er Leitung haben will (im Mom 6000)?

S**t doppelpost


----------



## midnight (11. November 2009)

Also ich würde nach einem Router ohne Modem suchen, da bleibst du flexibler (ein Modem hast du ja eh...). D-Link hat da einige ganz nette. Wenn du funktionen wie GBit-Lan und sonn Krempel gebrauchen kannst bist du bei denen genau richtig (=

so far


----------



## Bu11et (17. November 2009)

Ist dieser Router ok?

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerk - Router


----------



## midnight (17. November 2009)

Dieser? Also wenn ich dem Link folge komme ich zur Übersicht 

so far


----------



## Bu11et (17. November 2009)

Oh my bad . Ich meine den ersten von Ausus:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerk - Router - Asus RX3041 Router

Wäre schon mal unter 30 € .


----------



## midnight (17. November 2009)

Naja du musst dir überlegen was du brauchst. Zum Beispiel Gigabit-Lan etc pp. Wenns günstig sein soll, dann kann ich TP-Link empfehlen. Die sind günstig und erfällen alle grundlegenden Aufgaben (=

so far


----------



## Bu11et (17. November 2009)

Die sind garnicht schlecht. Also kann ich bedenkenlos zugreifen?

TP-Link TL-R460 Netzwerk DSL Router 4-Port Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## midnight (17. November 2009)

Viel günstiger wirst du es wohl nicht bekommen (= Bestellste noch was dazu, damit du über 20€ kommst und gut is.

so far


----------



## Bu11et (26. November 2009)

So, das gute stück ist endlich da. Hab alles montiert/verbunden wie im Handbuch. Nun steht "Sie sollten den Modus ihres PCs für das TCP/IP-Protokoll *"Beschafung einer automatischen IP Adresse"* anwählen." Was bedeutet das bzw. wo kann ich das den bei Windows 7 einstellen?
Dannach soll ich im Browser "http://192.168.1.1" eingeben, worauf ein "Loin-Fenster" erscheinen soll, wo ich bei "User Name" "admin" und ein Wasswort eingeben soll (welches überhaupt?). Dummerweise kommt bei mir kein Login Fenster . Weiß einer weiter?


----------



## midnight (26. November 2009)

Du musst in den TCP-Einstellungen "IP automatisch besziehen" wählen. Dann kriegst du vom Router eine IP. Dann kannst du auch auf den Router zugreifen. Passwort sollte dabeistehen, oder es ist einfach keins gesetzt.

so far


----------



## Bu11et (26. November 2009)

Hat zwar gedauert aber ich habs gefunden, wo man diese automatische IP-Anforderung einstellt. Tja wie es sich herrausgestellt hat, war bei mir alles von Anfang an auf automatisch gestellt. Aber dieses Login Fenster kommt immer noch nicht. Und beim Router leuchtet nicht das Lämpchen für die LAN-Verbindung. Wenn ich die Eingänge austausche leuchtet immer jeweils Lämpchen nicht. Etnweder WAN oder halt LAN 1, 2, 3 oder 4 je nach dem wo mans reinsteckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midnight (26. November 2009)

Naja du musst dein Lankabel bei beidem Rechner in die Buchse und am Router in einen der Lanports stecken. Wenn die Netzwerkkarte aktiviert ist (das sollte sie doch...) dann muss da irgendwas leuchten, egal wie das konfiguriert ist. Wenns nicht leuchtet, dann ist dein Kabel hin.

so far


----------



## Bu11et (26. November 2009)

Hast recht. Hab mir noch ne andere Anleitung durchgelessen und die Kabeln neu vertreilt und jezt hat alles geklappt: Power, SYS, LAN 1 und WAN Led`s haben geleuchtet. Laut der anleitung muss ich auch mit der gelieferten cd irgendein Vorgang durchführen. Hab natürlich gemacht und bin zum folgenden Problem gestoßensiehe Pic). Der behauptet, dass mein Netzwerkkabel nicht angeschlossen sei . Wenn das so wäre, wieso leuchtet dann alles?


----------



## midnight (26. November 2009)

Ah Quark, Software braucht kein Mensch, weg damit. Auf dem Router einloggen und die Zugangsdaten einstellen, fertig. Diese Software ist unnütz, die braucht kein Mensch. Wenn alles verbunden ist und du eine IP hast gehst du direkt auf den Router und die Software kann dir gestohlen bleiben.

so far


----------



## Bu11et (26. November 2009)

Wie meinst du das dierekt auf den Router? 
Wenn ich "http://192.168.1.1/" im browser eingebe kommt halt kein Login Fenster. Und deshalb komm ich nicht weiter. Hab schon auf meinen und auf den PC von meinem Dad probiert aber da kommt immer nur Seite nicht gefunden oder so .


----------



## Mosed (26. November 2009)

eventuell ist die IP falsch.
Gebe mal bei ausführen oder direkt im Startmenü ab Vista CMD ein und Enter. Dann: IPCONFIG und Enter drücken. (eventuell als Admin ausführen)
Was für eine IP wurde deinem Rechner zugewiesen?
Wenn diese 192.168.1.2 ist, muss der Router 192.168.1.1 haben. Ist deine z.B. 192.168.0.2 hat der Router 192.168.0.1 

(Die IP des Rechners kann man natürlich auch über den LAN-Adapter Status prüfen.)


----------



## Bu11et (26. November 2009)

Hab erst mal wieder alles zurück verkabelt, damit wennigstens ich Inet hab. Kann ich "IPCONFIG" jezt schon eingeben oder muss ich erst wieder alles mit dem Router verkabeln? Im Momment stehen da 2 Adressen. Welche ist gemeint?


----------



## Mosed (26. November 2009)

Du musst natürlich den Rechner am Router anschließen - sonst kann der Router ja keine IP vergeben... 

Du hast jetzt eine Direktverbindung oder? So wie ich das sehe, hast du bei der Lan-Verbindung eine manuelle IP vergeben. Daran wird das ganze Problem liegen.

Du musst bei deinem LAN-Adapter alles auf automatisch beziehen unter "TCP/IPv4" stellen. (Nicht bei der Wählverbindung, sondern auch beim LAN-Adapter selber.)
Dann nochmal IPconfig und der IP Wert, der bei der Lan-verbindung steht ist der interessante. Das dürfte dann auch 192.168.1.2 sein, sobald alles auf automatisch beziehen steht. Bei obigen Bild also der untere - nur da hast du ja eine Direktverbindung ins Netz.
Irgendwas mit 1 am Ende kann der Router gar nicht vergeben, da der Router selber die 1 haben wird.


----------



## Nugget100 (26. November 2009)

Jefim schrieb:


> Hallo Comunity!
> 
> Wie man unschwer am Titel erkennt hab ich da ein Problem mit dem einrichten von Internetzugang für den 2en PC (für meinen Dad).
> Da ich mir ein neues System gegönnt hab, hab ich die alte Möhre (wobei so alt nun auch wieder nicht) meinen Dad überlassen. Hab ihm grad Win 7 Home Premium 32 Bit instaliert. Da ich die Lizenz im Internet aktivieren muss, versteht sich von selbst, weshalb ich den Internetzugang so schnell wie möglich machen will.
> ...



Hallo Jefim 

Ich frage mich auch immer wieder wieso Geld frür Betriebsysteme ausgeben wenn man auch kostenlos ein Betriebsystem nutzen kann ?. Früher hab ich auch mit mir gerungen und überlegt soll ich Windoof kaufen oder nicht. Mittlerweile hab ich alle meine DVD/CD Medien von Microsoft geschreddert und alle Programme von Windoof oder die damit zu tun haben gelöscht. 
Ich hab somit auf meinen Festplatten über 500GB  Platz gewonnen, über 80 freie Plätze in meinem CD/DVD Regal sind freigeworden und eine meeenge stress und ärger gespart. Ich weis das nicht jeder z.B. mit Linux sich einig wird ,aber ich kann es nur Empfehlen sich das mal anzutun. Man spart sich echt viel ärger und Stress. Z.B. Ubuntu Linux ,das installert man einfach und wenns gestartet wird ,keine Probleme mit Treibern oder Patches , Service Packs oder ähnlichen. Alle Treiber sind großteils dabei unterstützen großteils die Hardware und viele Programme sind schon vorinstalliert ohne sich großartig Gedanken machen zu müssen. Bei der Windoof Installation ,Installiert man das Betriebsystem, stresst sich mit der aktiverung rum ,Installiert Treiber ,Patches und Fixes ,Service Packs und vetrödelt somit nur Zeit ,ärgert sich über das eine oder andere rum und ist genervt. Im Vergleich von der reinen Installation von Windoof 7 und Ubuntu Linux . Hab ich schon 2 Pizzas gemapft  und 3 Tassen Kaffee gesoffen bis die Windoof 7 Installation überhaupt fertig war (Ohne Treiber ,Patches ,fixes und Service Packs).Würde ich diese Zeit mit der Aktualisierung des PC Systemes noch hinzurechnen, ich glaub  ich würde mich überfressen an Pizzas und zuviel Kaffee saufen. Aktualisierungen werden von Ubuntu Linux automatisch gemacht und wenn wer das nicht will klickt einfach auf Nein wenn man die Aktualisierungen nicht will. Wenn ja zieht man sich die Installationsdateien aus dem Netz und die werden automatisch entpackt eingerichtet und überflüssiges wieder gelöscht und das sogar ÜBERSICHTLICH ,EINSEHBAR UND TRANSPARENT !. Wenn ich mir die Liste der Patches die z.B. bei XP 32 bit Installiert werde ansehe , da könnt jeder verrückt werden was an Menge von Mist da Installiert wird wovon der Anwender höchstens 50% verwenden kann oder es sinn macht. 
Ausreden wie ,ja Linux sei kompliziert lass ich nicht gelten. Jeder fängt überall mal klein an und eignet sich das wissen dazu an ,auch du hast mal mit Windows klein angefangen und komme mir nicht mit der Ausrede das du alles schon wusstest wie du mit Pc Systemen angefangen hast ,die nehme ich dir zu 100% nicht ab!. 

Ich will dich nicht bekehren oder deinen Dad, Aber Schau dir es mal in ruhe an .Es gibt Bootbare Medien als Iso Files die du dir brennen kannst und damit kannst dir das Linux ansehen ohne das es Installiert wird. Wenn du es willst dann kannst es aus dem Menü heraus dann auch Installieren !. UND DAS ALLES KOSTENLOS !!!. Man braucht kein Windoof 7 Home oder XP ,Vista Home und ähnliches oder man will umsonst Geld aus dem Fenster werfen !.  

Es ist nur ein Tip an dich nix weiter ! 

Als letztes zu deinem Problem Unter Linux ist die Anbindung ans Netz deutlich einfacher als unter Windows. Wird deine Netzwerkkarte gefunden und ein Netzwerk festgestellt so wird auch hier eine AUTOMATISCHE KONFIGURATION vorgenommen ( wenn DHCP und Co vorhanden ist ,was aber bei einer einfachen Netzwerkumgebung zu 90% immer aktivert ist) . Man ärgert sich auch hier nicht um die Einstellungen zum Netzwerk. Wenn man von einem Router aus über eine DSL Leitung ins Netz geht (falls die zugangsdaten benötigt werden) so wählt man hier nur die Protokolle aus mit denen man kommunizieren muss  ,gibt die Zugangsdaten ein und man hat schon eine Verbindung . 2 Linux PC Systeme z.B. brauchen keine Komplizierte Freigabekonfiguration a la Windows wenn man z.B. Daten untereinander austauschen will. Die haben standartmäßig schon eine art VNC  vorhanden (zumindest z.B. bei Ubuntu) worrüber man untereinander mit grafischer Unterstützung Daten, dateien etc.  austauschen kann. Ist ähnlich wie die Remotesache bei Windows nur einfacher !.Für Kombination Windows /Linux Daten auszutauschen gibts das Programm Samba und Kinderleichte Anleitungen massig im Web wie man es Konfigurieren kann damit es klappt , für fast jede Distribution.

Wie schon erwähnt ist nur ein Tip an dich ,nix weiter. 

Entscheide selber !.


----------



## midnight (26. November 2009)

Genau du Hengst. Du installierst ein Linux um dir dann von sämtlichen Assistenten die Kontrolle nehmen zu lassen, klasse. Hör halt mal auf mit deine Anti-Microsoft-Predigt. In diesem Thread geht es darum eine Internetverbindung einzurichten und mehr nicht.

btt: Schalt mal das ipv6 aus (braucht atm sowieso niemand) und stell TCP/IPv4 auf "automatisch beziehen", dann solltest du eine IP bekommen und deinen Router erreichen.

so far


----------



## Bu11et (26. November 2009)

@Nugget100
Ist ja schön das du dir so viel mühe gegeben hast aber helfen wird mir das im Momment nicht. Und ich hab bereits Erfahrung mit Ubuntu. Aber warum der Großteil der PC-User weltweit auf Windows setzt brauch ich gleub ich nicht erklären?

@midnight
Also wenn ich alles mit dem Router vekabelt hab ne? Und was ist mit Behauptung von Elementardrache, könnte die Ip wirklich falsch sein? Wieso steht dann im Handbuch das mit http://192.168.1.1/? 
Muss ich eigentlich das Ganze am meinem PC machen, weil er mit dem Modem verbunden ist oder an dem anderen bzw. was muss ich später am 2en PC machen?

PS:Großes dankeschöön an dich  werde dann weiter tüfteln. wenns nicht klappt, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag


----------



## Mosed (26. November 2009)

Wie gesagt, es könnte falsch sein. Muss es aber nicht und ist es sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Denn so wie es oben aussieht, hat dein Lan-Adapter derzeit eine manuell zugewiesene IP. (x.x.x.1 kann der Router dir gar nicht zuweisen, zumindest nicht in der Standardeinstellung) Der Router selber wird auf jeden Fall eine IP mit 1 am Ende haben.

Wann du den Lan-Adapter auf automatische IP Zuweisung umstellst ist egal - das gilt immer. Egal, ob ein Router angeschlossen ist oder nicht.
Über IPCONFIG kannst du das dann halt noch überprüfen.


EDIT: wie ist denn jetzt die Rechnerkonfig?

Eigentlich muss es so aussehen:


```
Rechner 1 ------\
                 -Router-------Modem----->
Rechner 2-------/
```
(oder halt mit Modem im Router)

Du darfst auch nur ein Modem nutzen. Also entweder das Modem im Router (sofern vorhanden) oder ein extra Modem hinterm Router.

Du musst den Router nur einmal von einem PC aus konfigurieren. Der wählt sich dann im inet ein. Bei beiden PCs müssen die LAN-Adapter auf IP automatisch beziehen stehen und es wird bei keinem PC mehr eine Wählverbindung benötigt.


----------



## Bu11et (27. November 2009)

Laut Handbuch soll mein PC mit dem DSL-Anschluß vom Modem, von Modems LAN-Anschluß zum WAN-Anschluß und von LAN 1,2,3 oder 4 zum PC meines Vaters angeschloßen werden. Hab ich auch gemacht aber es kamm immer noch kein Login Fenster. 
Weiterhin steht im Handbuch, dass der Router halt über die Software konfigureirt wird. Diesen Vorgang kann ich aber nicht beenden, weil laut Software mein Netzwermkabel nicht angeschloßen wäre. Ka welcher Kabel gemeint ist .


----------



## midnight (27. November 2009)

Pass auf: Klemm das Modem an den Wan-Port des Routers. Deinen Rechner hängst du an einen der Lanports des Routers. Guck nach, ob du bei deinem Lanadapter eine IP beziehst. Wenn dem so ist, kannst du ihn zur Sicherheit einmal deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren. Nun solltest du eine IP bekommen und eigentlich auch auf den Router 192.168.1.1 (wars doch?) kommen. Wenn du da bist, stellst du die Zugangsdaten ein und schon bist du online (=

so far


----------



## Bu11et (27. November 2009)

Was ist dann eigentlich mit dem DSL-Anschluß von dem Modem, bleibt der offen? und wo kommt dann der LAN-Kabel von meinem Dad?

Hab genau so alles angeschloßen, hat alles wunderbar geleuchtet. Login Fenster kamm immer noch nciht. Hab dann das Netzwerkadapter über den Gerätemanager deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert. Kamm aber immer noch die selbe IP raus:


----------



## midnight (27. November 2009)

Hm, dann setz doch einfach mal ne IP für den Adapter. Meinetwegen 192.168.1.220 und Gateway 192.168.1.1. An den DSL-Anschluss des Modems hängst du natürlich den Dsl-Port vom Splitter - irgendwie musst du ja ne Verbdindung dahin herstellen. Deinen Vater hängst du an einen weiteren Lanport des Routers.

so far


----------



## Bu11et (27. November 2009)

Sooo, nach langem rumprobieren hab ich einfach mal die Problembehandlund von Windows gestartet 
und wer häte das gedacht: Irgendwas mit Adapter oder so war bei mir noch nicht eingesschaltet oder so Jedenfals wurde das Problem automatisch behoben. Nach einem erneuten Versuch kamm auch das Login Fenster. Dann hab ich halt die Anweisungen im Handbuch befolgt und bit jezt über den Router endlich online .
Nochmals danke an euch

Edit: Hab jezt CoD MW2 probiert und da stand im Menü, dass ich auf die Seite von Infinityward gehen soll um irgendwas mit NAT (was am Router) einzustellen. Bin draufgegangen und dastand was auf englisch. Habs mal über Google übersetzen lassen:

"Melden Sie sich bei Ihrem Router an und schalten Sie UPnP (Universal Plug and Play), haben die meisten Router diese Option in der Registerkarte Administration. 

Ziel ist es, ein offenes NAT, um Spec Ops-Spiele benutzen und erhalten eine größere Auswahl an MP Spiele beizutreten"

einer Idee was das beudeutet?


----------



## Bu11et (27. November 2009)

Ofensichtlich zu früh gefreut. Nachdem heute beide PC`s aus waren, weil ich mit meinen Dad weg muste, ist die Verbindung weieder hin. Keine Ahnung wieso  die jezt aufgetaucht  ist aber nach dem hochfahren war auf beiden PC`s kein Internetzugriff. Ich dachte man braucht sich hier nicht mehr einwählen? Wie kann ich den sonst Internet wieder aktivieren?


----------



## midnight (27. November 2009)

Naja ist denn die Verbindung zum Router oder die Verbidndung vom Router ins Internet lahmgelegt? Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

so far


----------



## Bu11et (27. November 2009)

Wenn ich das wüsste . Ich vermutte mal ins Inet. Soweit alles klappt (ka wie ich bis dahin gekommen bin), brauch ich nur eine Anwendung starten, die einen Internetzugang erfordet und schon bin ich online.


----------



## midnight (27. November 2009)

Jefim schrieb:


> Wenn ich das wüsste . Ich vermutte mal ins Inet. Soweit alles klappt (ka wie ich bis dahin gekommen bin), brauch ich nur eine Anwendung starten, die einen Internetzugang erfordet und schon bin ich online.



Hä?

Also im Router kannst du einstellen, ob er die Verbindung dauerhaft erhalten soll oder sich immer einwählen soll, wenn er es muss. Ich würde die dauerhafte Verbindung bevorzugen (sofern du eine Flatrate hast - Arcor bietet ja nichts anderes mehr an).

Wenn dein Internet weg ist, erreichst du denn dann noch den Router? Wenn dem so ist, dann ist "nur" die Internetverbindung gekappt, dafür kannst du aber nichts und daran kannst du auch recht wenig ändern, da musst du wenn mal den Support konsultieren.

so far


----------



## Bu11et (27. November 2009)

Wo stellt man das ein, dass die Verbindung dauerhaft sein soll? Und wie erreicht man den Router? Also LED`s leuchten alle richtig. Was meins du mit "Support konsoltieren"?


----------



## Nugget100 (28. November 2009)

Also ich kenne einige Varianten die es so im allgemeinen gibt. 


```
PC 1 --- DSL Modem ---NTBBA---Telefonbuchse an der Wand. 
                        |
        ISDNTelefon---ISDN (NTBA)
```
Das ist eine alte aber noch gängige Variante für einen einfachen Anschluß Internet und Telefon zuhause.

 Nun gibt es auch noch diese Variante die weit verbreitet ist und auch heute noch genutzt wird. 


```
PC 1 --- |--------|
PC 2 --- | Switch |--- DSL Modem--- NTBBA- Telefonbuchse an der Wand 
PC 3 --- |        |
PC 4 --- |--------|
```
Hier hab ich das Telefon weggelassen weil das Problem nicht das Telefon ist.

Eine neue und auch gleichzeigtig alte Variante nutzt z.B. O2 und früher Arcor (heute Vodafone oder mittlerweile nicht mehr Existent,weil aufgekauft ) 



```
PC 1---|-------------| 
       | Compakt Box |---- Telefonbuchse an der Wand.
PC 2---|-------------|
                   |
Telefon Analog oder ISDN
```
In der letzten gezeigten Variante sitzt oftmals in der Kompakt Box ein Router drinne  der gleichzeitig auch als "Miniserver" fungiert. er setzt sich somit als Firewall ,DHCP und Switch gleichzeitig ein. Oftmals muss dieser aber korrekt Konfiguriert werden damit dieser auch Funktioniert. Internet zugänge die über einen Integrierten Router verfügen müssen auch hier korrekt konfiguriert werden bevor man hier Ursachendforschung betreibt. 
Bei DHCP immer aufpassen das genügend Ip Adressen für das eigene Heimnetz zu verfügung stehen. also wer nur 2 PC Systeme betreibt sollte 2+1 =3 IP Adressen maximal freigeben (eine braucht der Router je selber daher 2+1 =3) . wenn man Mehre Leute am Router hängen hat ,dann sollte man sich auch hier auf die Menge der angeschlossenen PC Systeme begrenzen. 

Eine letzte etwas seltenere Variante wird oft genutzt die mehr hinderlich als förderlich ist. 


```
PC1---PC2---DSL Modem---NTBBA---Telefonbuchse an der Wand
```
Hier schleift man den Internetzugang durch einen PC zum anderen. Für die Kontrolle des einen PC Systemes vielleicht von Intereresse z.B: um Kinder bei Ihrem Treiben im Internet zu kontrollieren. Für mehr ists auch nicht zu gebrauchen. 

Als Letztes noch ein kleiner Ausschnitt  aus meinem Heimischen Netzwerk das zur Zeit arbeitet. 


```
PC 1 (Linux)------------------| Switch  16 
PC 2 (Linux)------------------| Ports 
PC 3 (Linux)------------------|(1)
PC 4 (Linux)------------------|-------------
Drucker 1 (Kyocera FS 1000)an Switch 1           
HP Laserjet an Switch 1 

PC 5 (Linux)----------------|Switch 16
PC 6 (Linux)----------------|Ports
PC 7 (Linux)----------------|(2)
PC 8 (W2K)------------------|



Server1  (DHCP,FTP,Samba,etc.auf Debian Linux aufgesetzt)
Mit 3 Lan Kabeln über 3 Netzwerkkarten an Switch 1 sowie 3 an Switch 2 
Backup Server (Debian Linux) der parallel mitläuft an Server 1 


Switch 1 ------| O2 Box|
Switch 2 ------|       |----------Telefonbuchse an der Wand.
                    |
           Telefonanlage ISDN 
              Telefon 1 
              Telefon 2 
              Telefon 3 
              Telefon 4 
Türsprechanlage + Türöffner
Alarmanlage mittels Code und Fernabfrage


Die Switches sind mit Integrierter Firewall und bei bedarf zuschaltbarer Routerfunktion (Cisco)
```

Es gibt noch etlich andere Varianten. Bei Bedarf können wir die auch kurz anreißen .


----------



## midnight (28. November 2009)

Nugget100 schrieb:


> [/CODE]Es gibt noch etlich andere Varianten. Bei Bedarf können wir die auch kurz anreißen .



Ja, aber wozu denn? Er hat nen verdammten Router an den alle Computer gesteckt werden müssen und gut. An sich nette Erklärung, aber überflüssig war sie schon irgendwie.

so far


----------



## Bu11et (28. November 2009)

Das ist so ne Sache... Mir fällt es einfacher Probleme zu beheben, wenn ich mich mit dem Thema auskenne. Leider Ist das hier nicht grad meine stärke, was Computer angeht: und nicht zu wissen, was eigentlich das Problem ist macht einen nur noch mehr fertig . 
Was mir spontan grad einfällt, dass wenn ich die steckdosen komplet ausschalte, geht ja das Modem aus. Aber ich glaub nicht, dass es die Ursache waar oder?
Das einzige was mir jezt bleibt ist zu beobachten, ob das Problem wieder auftaucht, wenn das nächste mal beide PC`s ausgeschaltet waren.


----------



## amdintel (28. November 2009)

*das ganze mit UMTs wie: Internet auf 4 PC`s einrichte  UMTs ?*

ich mache jetzt nicht extra deswegen einen Exta Thema auch und poste hier, hoffe das ist ok so ?

das würde ich auch mal interessieren, 
bei mir ist es aber sehr komplizierter,
ich habe kein DSL und auch keinen Router,
ich geht oder ich muss mit einem UMTs USB Stick ins internet
weil es hier kein DSL gibt ,

nur ist es auf Dauer immer sehr umständlich 
wenn ich ma schnell Updates machen will, 
jedes mal den USB umschalten zu müssen 
(ich habe das alles an einem USB Switsch), den ich zwar umschlaten kann
aber trotzdem ist das umständlich weil es immer eine weile jedesmal 
dauert bis der UMTs Stick iniziert   wird !
hat da jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## midnight (28. November 2009)

Jefim schrieb:


> Was mir spontan grad einfällt, dass wenn ich die steckdosen komplet ausschalte, geht ja das Modem aus. Aber ich glaub nicht, dass es die Ursache waar oder?



Du Experte! Wenn du das Modem vom Strom trennst geht natürlich auch das Internet aus! Wenn du den Strom dann wieder einschaltest musst sich das Modem erst wieder synchronisieren, das dauert einen Moment.

@amdintel: Mach doch lieber ein neues Thema auf.

so far


----------



## Bu11et (28. November 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Du Experte! Wenn du das Modem vom Strom trennst geht natürlich auch das Internet aus! Wenn du den Strom dann wieder einschaltest musst sich das Modem erst wieder synchronisieren, das dauert einen Moment.
> 
> so far



Ach was . Danke für den Hinweis , gut zu wissen. Jedenfals läuft bis jezt alles. Danke für die Geduld. Ich weiß, dass ich manchmal schwer vom Begriff bin. Gut zu wissen, dass es hier Leute gibt, auf die man sich verlassen kann (im gegensatz zum Soundthread).


----------



## Mosed (28. November 2009)

Nugget100 schrieb:


> Als letztes zu deinem Problem Unter Linux ist die Anbindung ans Netz deutlich einfacher als unter Windows. Wird deine Netzwerkkarte gefunden und ein Netzwerk festgestellt so wird auch hier eine AUTOMATISCHE KONFIGURATION vorgenommen ( wenn DHCP und Co vorhanden ist ,was aber bei einer einfachen Netzwerkumgebung zu 90% immer aktivert ist) .



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht. das ist unter windows auch nicht anders. Nur wenn man was verstellt funktioniert es natürlich nicht mehr. Das ist unter LInux aber auch nicht anders.
Mit Router muss man einen Win-PC einfach nur an den rechner anschließen und ohne router einfach nur eine PPPOE-Wählverbindung einrichten. Fertig.

Aber hauptsache man kann gegen ein Betriebssystem stinken, obwohl man sich nicht auskennt. Immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## Nugget100 (29. November 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht. das ist unter windows auch nicht anders. Nur wenn man was verstellt funktioniert es natürlich nicht mehr. Das ist unter LInux aber auch nicht anders.
> Mit Router muss man einen Win-PC einfach nur an den rechner anschließen und ohne router einfach nur eine PPPOE-Wählverbindung einrichten. Fertig.
> 
> Aber hauptsache man kann gegen ein Betriebssystem stinken, obwohl man sich nicht auskennt. Immer gerne gesehen.



Hallo Elementardrache 

Wie ich aus meiner noch aktiven Windoof Zeit es immer wieder erfahren hab basteln allzugerne Leute darin rum in der hoffnung das es wird. So einfach wie es under Win ist ists nicht bei Linux. Wenn du schon änderungen am Netzwerk machen willst brauchst Root(admin) rechte je nachdem was du ändern willst. bist kein Root darfst das nicht . Es ist einer der vielen Gründe wenn ich PC Systeme mit Vorinstalliertem Linux an Freunde oder bekannte ausliefere. Wenn die was machen wollen rufen die mich an , ich logg mich dort ein ändere es so ab wie die es wollen und friede Freude Eierkuchen .Und wenn jemand was wissen will wie es geht kommt er zu mir und Fragt. .Erstens Beisß ich nicht und zweitens mehr als nein kann ich auch nicht sagen oder schreiben. Wer dann dies nicht mehr von mir will der kriegt das Root Passtwort und darf sich selber um seine Kiste kümmern. Aber spätestens nach 3 Tagen kommen die wieder angekorchen ich sollte denen dann beim Problem helfen.  Daher kan nich nur jedem der sich mit Netzwerk befasst nur raten sich zu Informieren(egal ob Literatur oder im Internet via Wikipedia z.B.) bevor man Änderungen vornimmt. Leider ists für Anwender unter Win zu leicht gemacht dort Änderungen vorzunehmen. 

Was die Netzwerkverbindung betrifft so ists deutlich umständlicher unter Windows als unter Linux. 
Schau dir nur z.B. unter Ubuntuusers.de die Anleitungen an dann siehts es wie einfach es unter Linux ist. die Lösung die es unter Win gibt  ist echt Besch.....eiden gelöst worden ! .Ausserdem Ohne zugansdaten kommst so oder so nicht ins Internet ,das hast bei deiner Beschreibung vergessen .


----------



## Mosed (29. November 2009)

Jedes OS hat Vor- und Nachteile. Man muss aber auch "gleiche" Versionen vergleichen.
Also ein aktuelles Ubuntu musst du auch mit Windows 7 oder vielleicht noch Vista vergleichen. XP ist viel zu alt. Dann musst du auch ein Ubuntu aus dem Jahre 2002 oder so hernehmen. SP2 Zeiten dürfte auch noch ok sein, da da XP ja einige Änderungen erfahren hat.

Sofern nichts verstellt wurde und alle Rechner das gleiche Windows benutzen, gibt es keine Probleme. Ansonsten muss man sich auskennen und entsprechend konfigurieren. Netzwerk mit Win ist ja normalerweise: Rechner zusammenschließen, ohne DHCP jedem Rechner ne IP geben, mit DHCP Server keine IP vergeben, Freigaben erteilen, fertig. Problematisch kann es sein XP und Vista im Netzwerk zu haben und/oder wenn Firewalls ins Spiel kommen. 

Das ist unter Linux auch nicht anders. Der Unterschied ist garantiert der, das du dich sehr gut mit Linux auskennst. Entsprechend kannst du Linux-Probleme leicht beheben und findest jegliche Netzwerkkonfiguration einfach. Ich kenne mich mit Win aus, und finde hier jede Konfiguration einfach.

Ich habe auch schon öfters mal aus Spass Linux ausprobiert. Als Win-User denkt man sich dann ganz häufig: Meine Güte ist es kompliziert unter Linux die Hardware/etc. zu konfigurieren. Jemand der Linux kennt, wird das im Schlaf können und das gleiche von Windows behaupten.
Was meinste woher Linux den Frickel-Software-Ruf her hat? Das das mittlerweile oft nur noch Vorurteile sind, ist klar. Genauso wird windows bei Linux-Benutzern auch einen Ruf haben - vermutlich was in Richtung von "zu einfach".

Das mit Root kenne ich - aber wer das root-passwort kennt kann genauso viel verstellen wie in Windows. Ich behaupte mal, dass die meisten, die Linux einsetzen das Root-Passwort kennen. Außer bei Netbooks ist ein Linux-Einsatz ja eine bewußte Entscheidung und kein Zufallskauf bei Media-Markt.

Für einen Vergleich bzgl. Einfachheit der Bedienung muss man aber immer die Standardeinstellung hernehmen und nicht ein einseitig verstelltes OS. Ein Vergleich zwischen verstelltes Win und verstelltes Linux ist auch ok.


PS: Wieso braucht man für eine Netzwerkverbindung in Ubuntu eine Anleitung? Ich denke, dass ist so einfach? 
PPS: Wenn ein konfigurierter Router vorhanden ist komme ich mit nem PC "ohne" Zugangsdaten ins Netz.  (Ansonsten braucht man unter Linux aber auch Zugangsdaten - daher habe ich das nicht dazugeschrieben)


----------



## midnight (29. November 2009)

Klasse, du schaffst Sicherheit, in dem du deinen Freunden den Rootzugriff verwährst. Das ist quatsch - ohne Rootkennwort keine ordentliche Systemkonfiguration.

Dein hochgelobtes Ubuntu geht genau den Weg, der sich bei Windows als falsch raugestellt hat: Dem Nutzer einfach allerhand Rechte geben ohne ihn zu warnen, was er damit anrichten kann. Ubuntu will "benutzerfreundlichkeit" um jeden Preis und genau daran wird es zugrunde gehen.

so far


----------

